# well....which one? (Mud Pro or 700H1)



## chrish051873

hey everyone

not sure if this is the right place for this but...... im looking to buy a new(er) cat and wasnt sure what one i should get between these two

700 mud pro (2009)

OR

700 h1 (2009)

what do you think


----------



## bruterider27

If your going to get one and be doing a lot of mud and water riding get the mud pro so you won't have to snorkel it later on it will be ready and done right


----------



## T-Money

i say the mp cause your gettin a bike that is already snorkeled and already has mud tires also has reduced gears 4.0s. be sure if you do purchase it to go through the snorkel and make sure it is sealed up good and go ahead and do the sld mod


----------



## filthyredneck

I'd go mud pro if I was gettin a cat.


----------



## jctgumby

I would definitely go MudPro...Even for a trail bike mainly for the gears


----------



## J2!

I would go mud pro myself. But if you get one, be sure to go over ALL the snorkles real good because they aren't the greatest in the world. I have known people to have leaks straight from the factory.. Also if you are going to race (mudbogs) you would be better off with the 3.6 gears, not the 4.0's..I have learned this from Arctic Cat themselves after doing ALOT of testing down at Southern Ridge with all their race bikes.. I'm in pretty tight with their race team so I kinda get the inside scoop on all the kitty kats..Their guy that tunes them is one of the people I was going to have tuning bikes when I get this dyno up and running..


----------



## Hollywood

defintely the mudpro, go big or go home:rockn:


----------



## HondaGuy

700H1, and I'd spend the money I'd save by going that route on a set of 30" Silverbacks, custom snorkles, and some /// lovin for the clutches. The snorkles on the MP aren't tall enough, so I would have to redo them anyway, the tires aren't aggressive enough, so I'd have to replace them anyway also, and the 4.0 gearing isn't really "needed" so long as you're clutching is right, just preferred and I can always upgrade the 700H1 later if I really want them. Also the regular 700H1 has the ability to run 12" wheels giving you a lot more options on tires, as the MP has 14s and unless you find an early 09 you cannot run 12s at all due to the size of the brakes.


----------



## Roboquad

I ride with 2 mud pro's that's what my winch is for pulling em out. they can go deep but 2 air boxes to empty out when sunk & have both changed tires and rims to 29.5 outlaws I can say are no match for a bruit 650. I rode them both and was suprised, not in a good way.10k poorly spent... My vote is the H1. 
Only good thing is the warranty on the MP. It had a minnow in the OD. display after sunk and the dealer picked the tab up on a new one... wow .


----------



## chrish051873

well everyone...thanks for the thoughts on this......i had my eye on the mudpro...the $$$$$$ got too crazy..couldnt go that deep(no pun intended)

forgot all about the 700 h1....it was too late !! dang it right !!!

but i ended up payin 4000 for a 09 500 auto with 700 miles on it...

did i get a good deal ?


----------



## BleednGreen68

Brute! hehe


----------



## cattracks87

should have found a 05 to 06 650 v2 this i feel is one of the best bikes more power then both 700 and these guys let you hang out because its a kawi motor as well lol but that doesnt sound like a bad deal for what you got one of the guys i ride with has a 500 he has almost as much fun :}


----------



## SuzukiMudder

*guessing you need to go artic cat *

all quads have pro's an con's, to me i find the biggest con for ac is their weight problem.. they pretty obeise.. But yea they have power, The Mud Pro is one of the heavier bikes out there so it'd be hard for me to choose it, i hope you do good with your 500 and cattracks, how you like those executioners?


----------



## cattracks87

*exacutioners*



SuzukiMudder said:


> all quads have pro's an con's, to me i find the biggest con for ac is their weight problem.. they pretty obeise.. But yea they have power, The Mud Pro is one of the heavier bikes out there so it'd be hard for me to choose it, i hope you do good with your 500 and cattracks, how you like those executioners?


 
one reason i love the cats weight is i live in a lot of mountains the width of my bike and weight helps me on steep stuff some of the guys i ride with there bikes are to skinney and try to turn over and for the tires longevity is 10 out of 10 i have 3000 miles of rough tough miles and they look brand new in the front and well over half in back snow they are good but they dig alittle to much for me hard pack they dont really hook up but for slop they still allow wheel spin and tons of traction over all performance great tire only thing i would change go skinney all around the wide ones are to wide and rob alot of power and i found a site motorsports .com where you can get them really cheap


----------



## greenkitty7

cattracks87 said:


> should have found a 05 to 06 650 v2 this i feel is one of the best bikes more power then both 700 and these guys let you hang out because its a kawi motor as well lol but that doesnt sound like a bad deal for what you got one of the guys i ride with has a 500 he has almost as much fun :}


I agree with the power statement, but i say that he made a good choice going with a single cylinder bike (assuming he rides alot of mud and water)... water isnt near as hard on em... they can take a good many dunkings without having to rebuild them. For a trail bike, the 650 v2 is a lot of fun.


----------

